# ViP 211/211K new software L523 don't work with DisEqc



## raycehn168 (Dec 3, 2008)

Since Dish Network update software to L523, all of the Spaun switch cannot work with ViP 211/211 K

Prior software L521 will still reads Spaun switch as DisEqc 41.

However, after software update, once you do a check switch, it will not read Spaun switch at all, it will display only 1 Satellite acquire and for switch it will display DP feed; and most of time, it will said no signal at all.

Anyone know how to fix this??


----------

